# My basement home theater rec room



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

When I move into my house, the basement was partially finished but really odd. We decided to buy the house regardless knowing I would one day redo everything. This took a jump start a couple years later when a carpenter turned teacher friend offered to help with demo during his spring break. Then two kids and many other projects intervened, but the basement is finally starting to take shape. I tried to document some of the work with photos, so hopefully I can give a recap of the work, and show some of the remaining work as it happens. I am hoping that posting it here will help motivate me to get the work done faster and better. The main focus is clearly the home theater, but there are some other spaces as well. I'll try to focus on the theater. Hopefully this is the right place to post this. Thanks in advance to any helpful advice or words of encouragement.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking forward to see your progress.. I am just starting the demo process on mine.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

:yay: for new builds!

Looking forward to seeing your progress - and this is the right place to post this all up. If you have any questions or want/ need ideas, just post them here. Lots of us love to follow along, and we love pictures!

What other rooms besides the theater are you planning? I am currently in the process of adding a lobby and a beer brewing area...


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking forward to reading and seeing your progress, I just started with my basement build (have not started a thread yet because its going very slow) but I am always looking to steal some ideas


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

typ44q said:


> Looking forward to reading and seeing your progress, I just started with my basement build (have not started a thread yet because its going very slow) but I am always looking to steal some ideas


MOAR BUILD THREADS! (In my best more cow bell imitation voice)

In all seriousness though, would love to see a build thread Mike if you are willing...


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> MOAR BUILD THREADS! (In my best more cow bell imitation voice)
> 
> In all seriousness though, would love to see a build thread Mike if you are willing...


Don't worry I am planning on doing a thread I just wanted to wait until I had a little more progress but I think I am at a point where I would feel comfortable starting a thread, I just have to organize the pictures I have taken so far... Hopefully in the next few weeks I will have something up.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

So a little more information. When we moved in, the basement was half finished with drop ceiling, panelling over drywall, and new carpet. It looked nice though. The other half was 50s linoleum tile and a shanty town of walls to establish different storage areas. After living here a short while, it became apparent that everything was saturated with nicotine (the beige ceiling was actually supposed to be white) and essence of pet. Also the east wall of the finished area was 3 feet off the foundation wall in order to avoid having to interface with the ductwork. They did use it to make some large closets, but we like large open spaces and large storage rooms vs closets. These are some of the reasons we decided to gut it to the foundation walls. I only left the bathroom alone opting to renovate that sometime far in the future.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

This is the way the entry to our basement looked when we bought the house:
 And also a look back up the stairs.

This was the finished half of the basement. The drop ceiling was about 4-5 inches from the joists. I actually like the paneling because it was actually thin mahogany plywood as opposed to the fake walnut paneling the majority of people installed around here. It was also mounted to a thin gyp board (3/8"?).
 

And a look to the left
 
And a look to the right from the left side. This wall is actually three feet off the foundation as you can see in the deep closet on the far right side. If it wasn't for that 3' gap we may have left well enough alone and worked with what we were given, but it is there.
  
Here is look behind the wall. I assume they were too lazy to deal with the ductwork, but it cuts off two windows and tons of space. Maybe that leak on the left had something to do with it. I have an eternal guarantee certificate for that leak repair, but it is leaking through the floor now just below it.
 
And finally the electrical box that fortunately has plenty of spare space. It feels like everything in this house runs on one circuit, so that is nice.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

More existing photos.

There is a bathroom on one side of the stairs.
 
And the laundry on the other side.
 
A little part beyond that I like to call shanty town. It was just tacked up panels with shelves.
 
I have a strong feeling this was someone's bedroom at one point. There was a second gas line in the laundry room for a second kitchen, and a doorbell to get upstairs.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I had hoped to only remove the paneling and the false wall, and reuse the existing studs, but someone put a vapor barrier in the wall, so there was mold on everything. We gutted it all, leaving a dividing wall between the two halves of the basement intact.

   
 

We were so happy to have everything out. All of it was saturated with tobacco, the brown and beige ceiling was actually supposed to be white.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Love to see the magic of a new HT build happen. As winter sets in this will provide the perfect indoor project for you to finish up before spring.  Ah, these HT projects are never really done, tweaks and upgrades...


----------

